# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Sistemas de Riego >  Pérdidas de agua

## F. Lázaro

Abro este hilo para ir mostrando todas aquellas pérdidas de agua que se produzcan, ya sea en campos de cultivo, infraestructuras de riego, de conducciones, etc.

Ésto es lo que me he encontrado circulando por un camino, un auténtico río de agua  :Frown: 



Estas pérdidas no se pueden admitir. Al cabo del año, son decenas, por no decir cientos los Hm3 que se pierden en toda España de esta manera, y no estamos como para tirar el agua, bastante tenemos ya con que no caiga una gota de agua  :Mad:

----------


## Los terrines

Muy buena idea la de abrir este hilo, Federico; es muy frecuente encontrarte por el campo imágenes como la que has subido, en ocasiones auténticos chorros de agua que se pierden por una mala gestión.

Un cordial saludo.

----------

